# Officer Michael Fanning - Holliston Police Depatment



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

The Holliston Police Department regrets to announce the passing of Officer Michael Fanning, a 14 year veteran of this department. Officer Fanning bravely fought a one year battle against cancer. He leaves behind his loving wife and three sons. His absence as a father, husband, friend, and brother officer will be felt by all. 

Arrangements are pending and should be posted on Leaps.

Thanks to the members of this community who had graciously assisted us over the holidays by voting for the Christmas display of a private citizen who had made a generous and selfless donation to the Fanning Family.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

May God watch over him and his family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

May our heartfelt thoughts and prayers go to his family.


----------

